# Messed Up Australian Politics



## PythonTricker (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey, 
Not sure whether you guys have thought of this but I personally think its a pretty big stuff the way australia does exports but not imports?
Whats your opinion


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2012)

Are we talking about importing reptiles from other countries....?

Because if so - you'd better provide a really good argument for the importation of exotic species. I somehow doubt you'll provide a reasonable argument.


----------



## PythonTricker (Aug 8, 2012)

well how come its fair that in the UK USA and other countries that their allow our native animals like the carpet python and cookatoo, and their allowed to sell them at reptile expos and all that stuff but here in australia we arent even allowed to have a woma python at an expo but in america they can sell our native woma for as much as they want but cant even have them at our expos


----------



## shaneb (Aug 8, 2012)

the gene pool has taken another hit....


----------



## girdheinz (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree with you that Australian policy is sometimes messed up. Take schooling for example!


----------



## moussaka (Aug 8, 2012)

I thought exporting wasn't allowed any more either? Haven't people in the States been complaining about it forever?


----------



## Carnelian (Aug 8, 2012)

It is illegal to import or export but prior to these laws animals were exported freely that is why the USA & UK have Aussie animals. Mind you they are now complaining because the gene pool is limited. There is always the illegal pet trade which is how animals currently get imported or exported, out of the thousands of animals shipped not many make it though due to stress & terrible conditions. Personally I think these turkeys who are risking our native wildlife in more ways than one need tougher penalties thrown at them. Derm should be focused on stopping them instead of fining someone for moving an animal of the side of the road.


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 8, 2012)

PythonTricker said:


> well how come its fair that in the UK USA and other countries that their allow our native animals like the carpet python and cookatoo, and their allowed to sell them at reptile expos and all that stuff but here in australia we arent even allowed to have a woma python at an expo but in america they can sell our native woma for as much as they want but cant even have them at our expos



Is this your argument? If so, then I would strongly suggest you never take it any higher as you have a 0% chance of winning or even creating a ripple in anyone's decision on this...

As for your first question if anyone has thought of this before, the answer is yes. These threads pop up every few months or so as a result of someone watching too many YouTube videos and getting excited over all the morphs and colours that Ball pythons come in.

It's never going to happen...



PythonTricker said:


> think its a pretty big stuff the way australia does exports but not imports?



What does Australia export? Most, if not all of the reptiles currently being _exported_ into O/S collections are smuggled..


----------



## shannii84 (Aug 8, 2012)

It's not our place to argue if other countries let our animals into their country. We personally don't let exotics into our country for the fact of our wildlife. Look at what happened with the cane toads. Seriously if you wanna keep exotics go a head but know that you've got our wildlife in your hands if they escape and not to mention you risk your whole collection by keeping them!!


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 8, 2012)

I find it quite amusing that overseas breeders have cheaper and better examples of our own natives


----------



## Matt-to-the-K (Aug 8, 2012)

Try live in WA
We cant even keep our own local reptiles let alone other states or countries. If you were as restricted as we are you would be envious of all other states keeping lists. 
The things i would do to get rough scaled pythons onto our list!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kurto (Aug 8, 2012)

Fortunately, when you live in a semi-communist country like Australia, the government makes it easy and makes your decisions for you!

you'll never be able to import & export reptiles from o/s. businesses like BHB reptiles from the US will be few and far between in Australia. 

And if you did ever end up with an O/S import permit. You'd better bend over and be waiting at the front door for national parks.


----------



## -Peter (Aug 8, 2012)

Great avatar pic ShaneB


----------



## zulu (Aug 8, 2012)

Things come in and go out whether legal or illegal so whats the problem


----------



## Ambush (Aug 8, 2012)

PythonTricker said:


> well how come its fair that in the UK USA and other countries that their allow our native animals like the carpet python and cookatoo, and their allowed to sell them at reptile expos and all that stuff but here in australia we aren't even allowed to have a woma python at an expo but in america they can sell our native woma for as much as they want but cant even have them at our expos


 We have not exported since 1944.Lots were left behind after world war 2. And smuggled in. When I was in California in December. A certain reptile store I went into. Encouraged the new guy he was teaching to smuggle a Coastal Carpet into the USA if he had half a chance.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Aug 8, 2012)

It's a mistake to think that the animals in other countries now are descended from pre-regulation imports/exports prior to the 1940s. The routine breeding success that we enjoy now was unheard of until the 1980s, when the importance of thermocycling was finally understood. Until then, breeding was rare, and generally very haphazard. The animals we see overseas now largely result from smuggling activities dating from that time.

Jamie


----------



## saintanger (Aug 9, 2012)

true but you can't win with our goverment


----------



## PythonLegs (Aug 9, 2012)

Poor Colin. He developed PTSD from the last one of these threads..gonna be an opening in the mod ranks when he sees this one.


----------

